# Jetzt will auch Paris Hilton heiraten Gruppenzwang? Nachdem alle um sie herum heiraten will Paris Hilton auch unter die Haube !!!



## Mandalorianer (27 Mai 2011)

*Jetzt will auch Paris Hilton heiraten
Gruppenzwang? Nachdem alle um sie herum heiraten
will Paris Hilton auch unter die Haube​*

Einfallsreich war sie ja noch nie, die gute Paris Hilton. Am liebsten kupfert sie bei anderen ab und tut so, als ob ihre ohnehin nur mäßig spannenden Ideen ihre eigene Eingebung waren. Beim Thema Heiraten ist das nicht viel anders. Es scheint so, als ob die Hotelerbin sich gerade regelrecht gezwungen sieht, den Bund der Ehe zu schließen.

„Alle um sie herum heiraten und Paris Hilton kann es gar nicht ausstehen, dass andere ihren großen Tag haben und sie noch nicht mal einen Termin vorweisen kann“, berichtet ein Insider. Klar, Jessica Simpson wird bald ihr Brautkleid anziehen, Nicole Richie hat das Fest bereits hinter sich und nun hat auch noch Erzrivalin Kim Kardashian ihre Verlobung bekannt gegeben.

Wir können uns also zu gut vorstellen, wie Paris Hilton ihrem Liebsten Cy Waits die Hölle heiß macht. In der Öffentlichkeit tut sie natürlich ganz cool und schwärmt nur ununterbrochen von der perfekten Hochzeit von Prinz William und Kate Middleton. „Ihr Kleid war traumhaft und perfekt für sie. Sie sah wunderschön aus. Ich habe mir schon darüber Gedanken gemacht, was ich anziehen würde und es wäre ganz anders“, erklärt Paris Hilton. Beim Geschmack der Blondine machen wir uns bereits auf Schlimmes gefasst.

MI


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (27 Mai 2011)

So ist das bei den Promis. Heiraten ist halt nur ein Zeitvertreib


----------



## posemuckel (27 Mai 2011)

Also ich würde bei Paris nicht nein sagen. Ein paar Milliönchen sollten für mich doch am Ende rausspringen, wenn sie meiner dann überdrüssig ist.


----------



## Max100 (28 Mai 2011)

da bin ich aber gespannt, ob sich denn ein dummer findet


----------



## posemuckel (28 Mai 2011)

Max100 schrieb:


> da bin ich aber gespannt, ob sich denn ein dummer findet



Hier, hier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miraculix (29 Mai 2011)

aber nicht, dass die Gute jetzt noch vom "Lothar-Matthäus-Virus" befallen wird/ist/wäre


----------



## Franky70 (29 Mai 2011)

Reich, blond, sexy, hohl...ich will sie!


----------



## BlueLynne (29 Mai 2011)

irgendwie braucht sie wohl einen Grund für das Shopping 

*hohl*, ob da die Geduld bis zur "Hochzeit" reichen würde ..... ????
(aber jedes Lo.. braucht eine .....)

na, vielleicht braucht da jemand etwas Publicity ......


----------

